# PF Advent thread



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Ho ho ho! December is upon us. I saw some people asking about this so thought I'd start it this year.

The idea is each day in December on the run-up to Christmas is a letter of the alphabet, so the 1st will be A and the 2nd will be B etc. The 24th will be X, Y and Z. Each day you can post a photo that relates to that letter, so for example for the 1st you could post a picture of a dog called Archie, an Afgan hound or a dog doing Agility (you get the idea). Maximum of two photos per user, per day to prevent things going crazy. Don't wait to be prompted each day - the first person awake can post a picture that relates to that day's letter.

Have fun!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

A is for Awwww!


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

A is for Annoying


----------



## Carsonspride (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Carsonspride (Oct 10, 2017)

A is for adoreable


----------



## Carsonspride (Oct 10, 2017)

Sorry 1st time I have attached photos. Did not quite get it right


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A is for Asleep


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

A is for Alert


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*A*dventurer


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Apprentice


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

A is for All aboard.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

A is for Advent Calendars.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

A is for ATTACK! lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

A is for ..... AGA dog


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

B is for Belle!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

B is for Black


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

View attachment 42
3961[/ATTACH] B is for ball of fluff (baby Dan)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

B is for *Bobby .*


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

B is for.. .Beau


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

B is for Birthday.....Dillon on his 8th birthday


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

B is for Boxer in bed


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

B is for baby Luna


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> View attachment 423962
> 
> 
> B is for *Bobby .*


So cute!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

B is for .... Beach!!



















Two different Welsh beaches, Porthcawl and Manorbier


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

B is for ...... Bungo


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

B is for ball


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

B is for Bonnie and Basil


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

B is for 
Bubbles








And Bandanas


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Beach view


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

B is for Basking in the sunshine


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

B is for bow


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

B is for Best friends.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

B is for Bat ears


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

C is for Cuddles


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

C is for Cosey jumper :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

C is for Crufts


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

C is for Companionship.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

C is for Cute Puppy.....Dillon at 8 weeks old

upload your images


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Christmas jumper


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

KLuna said:


> B is for baby Luna
> 
> View attachment 423967


omg, I couldn't work out what I was looking at when I read this thread at 6am originally haha!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

C is for Cosy


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

C is for cardboard box 








And camping


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Cardboard Box-dog!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

C is for .... Cwtching up










And Cascades ...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

C is for cuddles


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

C is for chicken foot!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

C is for cosy


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Crazy face


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

C is for Chip


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Comfortable companions.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

D for Devil eyes!


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

D for daisy


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

D is for Do not disturb


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

D is for daft dog


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful photo of Daisy @Jason25 

Drying off


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

D is for Dillon


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

D is for Dapper Dachshund


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

D is for Dan the Man!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

D is for Dozy Dog


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

D is for derp


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

D is for .... digging


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

D for dozy dogs


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

DERP


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

D is for Deep snow ( he is trying to dig his way onto the garden )


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Demon dog!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Extra small


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

E is for Energetic


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

E is for Eevee, extra comfy


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Pip keeping a close Eye on me!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

E is for Expectancy.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

E is for extremely bright coat! ...and extremely cold, shaky hands :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Loving all these doggos


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

E is for .... on the Edge


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

E is for Equafleece- Here's Belle modelling hers


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

margy said:


> E is for Equafleece- Here's Belle modelling hers
> View attachment 424394


perfect fit! it looks cosy, and cute too, love the colour.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

westie~ma said:


> E is for .... on the Edge
> View attachment 424391
> 
> 
> View attachment 424392


How do you keep him so white? Looks like you just came from the groomers


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> E is for Eevee, extra comfy
> View attachment 424356


Omg! @lullabydream. Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

E is for Eevee cat


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Equafleece


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Exploring the garden.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

F is for friends


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

F for fangs


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2019)

Family


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

F is for Friend or Foe....looking more foe at the moment


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

F is for Find me!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

F is for Flat out.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

F is for Faithful Friend


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

F is for flying


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

DanWalkersmum said:


> How do you keep him so white? Looks like you just came from the groomers


I think its a few things ...

He's naturally got a very thick coat which I brush with a slicker regularly to stop him matting. I think this helps a lot. He positively glows in the sunshine after a quick brush 

He does have regular baths because he sleeps on the bed with us and my Dh moans if he's a bit whiffy. Mont is a roller 

His main meat is fish.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

F is for .... Frosty rolling


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Family


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

F is for faceball


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> F is for faceball


Oh goodness , that's funny. :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

westie~ma said:


> I think its a few things ...
> 
> He's naturally got a very thick coat which I brush with a slicker regularly to stop him matting. I think this helps a lot. He positively glows in the sunshine after a quick brush
> 
> ...


I brush Dan every day but his underneath always has a tinge of yellow except after a bath of course! Might try giving him more fish though. The winter weather doesn't do any favours to dogs with white bellies though does it?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

kimthecat said:


> Oh goodness , that's funny. :Hilarious


LOL!Brilliant pose!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I brush Dan every day but his underneath always has a tinge of yellow except after a bath of course! Might try giving him more fish though. The winter weather doesn't do any favours to dogs with white bellies though does it?


Have you tried a purple shampoo, I use my own on my two but you can get doggy ones too and it neutralises the yellow and makes them brilliant white.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Forest dogs


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

MontyMaude said:


> Have you tried a purple shampoo, I use my own on my two but you can get doggy ones too and it neutralises the yellow and makes them brilliant white.


Thank you. Have not tried, but worth looking at for next bath, problem is he is a muck magnet/puddle finder!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

F is for... Fox


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

F is for Fly!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Thank you. Have not tried, but worth looking at for next bath, problem is he is a muck magnet/puddle finder!


Mont is a puddle avoider but being close to the floor throws up muck on wet pavement walks.

I feed sardines in sunflower oil (Lidl are the cheapest). Veg, I buy various frozen from all supermarkets depending on where I am shopping.

When I first used a slicker brush on him, he looked a different dog, clean (without a bath) and his coat instantly looked shiny, so I stuck with it. Whether thats cos he's a terrier with a wire top coat I'm not sure. I buy the puppy slicker brushes that have balls on the ends of the teeth.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Mont is a puddle avoider but being close to the floor throws up muck on wet pavement walks.
> 
> I feed sardines in sunflower oil (Lidl are the cheapest). Veg, I buy various frozen from all supermarkets depending on where I am shopping.
> 
> When I first used a slicker brush on him, he looked a different dog, clean (without a bath) and his coat instantly looked shiny, so I stuck with it. Whether thats cos he's a terrier with a wire top coat I'm not sure. I buy the puppy slicker brushes that have balls on the ends of the teeth.


Do you have him clipped or stripped ? Reena has a very soft coat, not at all wiry , and has curls like a poodle ! She is clipped 2x a year.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Going to sleep.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

F is for frosty!








And for Flowers


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Gelert


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

G is for Gingie










He's a dog, honest!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

G is for Got my ear in the water bowl


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

G is for ginger git


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

westie~ma said:


> Mont is a puddle avoider but being close to the floor throws up muck on wet pavement walks.
> 
> I feed sardines in sunflower oil (Lidl are the cheapest). Veg, I buy various frozen from all supermarkets depending on where I am shopping.
> 
> When I first used a slicker brush on him, he looked a different dog, clean (without a bath) and his coat instantly looked shiny, so I stuck with it. Whether thats cos he's a terrier with a wire top coat I'm not sure. I buy the puppy slicker brushes that have balls on the ends of the teeth.


I think being close to the floor is the problem, in summer it's dust and in winter it's sludge/pavement dirt/puddles, which is brushed with a slicker daily,after towelling off. He needs a clip (full groom) every six weeks and a bath or two in between. I bought sardines to make fishy treats for him, not tried feeding them neat though.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

G for geese


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

G is for- give a paw?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

G is for Gobble gobble !


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I think being close to the floor is the problem, in summer it's dust and in winter it's sludge/pavement dirt/puddles, which is brushed with a slicker daily,after towelling off. He needs a clip (full groom) every six weeks and a bath or two in between. I bought sardines to make fishy treats for him, not tried feeding them neat though.


I love that he's a small Westie, fits our lifestyle nicely but the disadvantages are being closer to the floor

We have cinder paths around here, that stuff is horrendous and tends to stick (and smell), I avoid them in the winter but even damp it sticks.

Mont has one per meal, I feed him twice a day. I mush it up in his dish and tip a little of the oil over it then add the veg and mix.

The sunflower oil may make him runny so start off with a little oil and it build up.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Ginger on a history tour


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

G is for... Gruffalo (sorry Sam was at Cannock Chase and we spotted the characters )


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

G is for giant leaf and a German shepherd!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Goofy


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

GRUMPY....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Handsome boy


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

H is for Holly


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

H is for Hiding


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

H is for Having fun


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hairy tummy


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

H is for Hector


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

H is also for Hilde


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

H is for Hopeful.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

H is for hide-and-seek


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Helping...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

H is for hanging loose


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

H is for Happy Dreams


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Happy


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Helping...


Brilliant, I had daisy trying to help me put a fence post in today :Hilarious

Anyway h for hoop


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

H for hanging out with a poo bag









(This was an accidental photo!)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Torin. said:


> H for hanging out with a poo bag
> View attachment 424833
> 
> 
> (This was an accidental photo!)


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Helloooo........


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 424840
> Helloooo........


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Hearth side dug.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Hearth side dug.
> 
> View attachment 424868


Very festive hearth!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I is for Ickle baby


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2019)

Investigating


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I is for innocence.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I is for Indolent - lazy? Coat on but I'm not going out!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is I cute ?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

jetsmum said:


> View attachment 424938
> 
> Is I cute ?


Yes you is!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I is for idiot


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I love my bunny


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I is for irritating pupper


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Iz for me??


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

J is for Jumping over the ditch


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

J is for Just Chillin' with Dad


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2019)

Jim jams


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

J is for Jumper


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

J is for Jaxon...


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Just throw it!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

J is for Jumping Jack


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just having fun with Daddy


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

J Is for Jasper


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

K is for Kin, meeting up with her sister


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

K is for Kids


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Kind is for kind - my kind and gentle babysitter


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

K for kong


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

K for Kong Fatigue.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Kiss chase


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

K is for- kind face


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Killing the plant pot


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

K is for keen!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Kipping on the couch.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

K is for .. .Kahn


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Kisses


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

K is for kipping dreaming the dreams of baby boxers


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

L is for lookout duty


Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425164
> K is for kipping dreaming the dreams of baby boxers


bless him - so peaceful!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 425166
> L is for lookout duty
> 
> bless him - so peaceful!


I love Loki most when he's sleeping


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I love Loki most when he's sleeping


I used to be the same with my boys when they were small, like little cherubs when they were asleep


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I missed J for Juno!!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> I missed J for Juno!!!


You can add it if you like . Im sure no one will mind.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Killer dog


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

This is late because I fell asleep, but KERATIN IN MY FACE


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

L is for- Little Belle.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

L is for Lots of puppies....Purdey's in there somewhere


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

L is for Longing.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

L is for Little tiny Hector


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

L is for Lickin' the lips


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

L is for Looking out








And lounging in the hammock


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Leap


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

L is for lions (and Luna)


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

L is for leaves


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> L is for leaves


Beautiful photo, the leaves make a perfect background. Very cute little dog too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking over the bridge


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

margy said:


> L is for- Little Belle.
> View attachment 425218


She looks similar to my pip except he has more colour.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

L is for Labrador


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Lazing on a sunday afternoon.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

jetsmum said:


> View attachment 425289
> 
> Lazing on a sunday afternoon.


That made me laugh lying on the armrest like that.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

L is for light up boxer.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

L is also for longline which will be attached to Loki forever.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Such beautiful photos! I am enjoying them so much! ♥


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

L is for Lilly and Ludo and leafy walks on long lines


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Fleur said:


> L is for Lilly and Ludo and leafy walks on long lines
> View attachment 425298


How do you get them walking so beautifully you should have seen me this morning with Sox tied up in Lokis long line ! He kept treading on it even though he was off lead.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Fleur said:


> L is for Lilly and Ludo and leafy walks on long lines
> View attachment 425298


And L is for 'lliteration!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> How do you get them walking so beautifully you should have seen me this morning with Sox tied up in Lokis long line ! He kept treading on it even though he was off lead.


I feel the need to refer you to the below


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sairy said:


> I feel the need to refer you to the below
> 
> View attachment 425300


Oh that is so true not only that but Sox kept treading on the line. Then Loki was all over the place and at one point tied soxs legs together. Thank god no one else was around to hear me effing and jeffing.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

L is for Leaves, Hilde's most favourite things


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

L is also for licky nose


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

L is for leap


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2019)

M is for McKenzie


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum,mum, my food bowls disappeared !!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

m is for Mucky pup!


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

M is for miss you.....








Sadly said our last goodbye last month, I will miss you forever Jaydog x


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

And to lighten the mood again 
M is for memories of Christmas.....


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

M is for (I know, they are cats) Monty










and Maude


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

M is for May I go out please


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

M is for More !
*(please)*


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Animalfan said:


> M is for miss you.....
> View attachment 425351
> 
> Sadly said our last goodbye last month, I will miss you forever Jaydog x


So sorry for your loss what a beautiful photo x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

My baby... Dillon 8 weeks old


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

M is for mouse hunter


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Muddy mutt


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sairy said:


> I feel the need to refer you to the below
> 
> View attachment 425300


:Hilarious How true!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Muddy face...









And muddy horse... (got him in there haha)


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

M is for Maisie and micro dog


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

MINE! (and also L for Lurcher as I missed yesterday!)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

N is for Nobody to play with


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

N is for Newborn...Belle


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

M is for... Newfoundlands


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

N is for neighbourhood watch


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

N is for November - poppy day - as modelled to perfection by Dan (he's such a poser)


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

N is for non stop energy!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nosey parker.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

No way out.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

DanWalkersmum said:


> N is for November - poppy day - as modelled to perfection by Dan (he's such a poser)
> 
> View attachment 425481


He looks so proud!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

N is for Nervous


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

N for Not Mine (the dog, the photo is mine)










eta - and here's a belated M for Muddy Face


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

margy said:


> He looks so proud!


He's a poser, check out the front leg model cross pose.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

N is for Narrowboat dog...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> No way out.
> 
> View attachment 425487


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

N is for Nooka


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Not getting up


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Not getting up


Also nest!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

O is for Orange coolmat


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Gosh, O is a hard one I can't think of anything :Bag


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

O is for orange ball


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Outside in open spaces


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> Outside in open spaces


And there's always one that doesn't pose nicely, isn't there!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@JoanneF :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

O is for OFF my chair


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

O is for another Orange ball


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

and O is also for On top of a trig point


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

O is for On a walk


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Open wide!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

On my bed (being a good boy at training)


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekaboo


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Posing nicely.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

P is for please sir can I have some more.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

P is for P mail


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

P is for Purdey


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

P is for poorly pup with his new pheasant toy


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

P is for Patience whilst I eat.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

P is Pretty Girl..............it's 10 years since we lost our beautiful girl Amber who we still miss.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

P is for Pretty Pyjamas.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Puzzle!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

P is for PITA puppy in a pot


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

P is for puppies









That's a young Samuel in the front


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

P is for puckered out after a big walk


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Pokemon hunting with daisy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> P is Pretty Girl..............it's 10 years since we lost our beautiful girl Amber who we still miss.


Beautiful girl.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Q is for Quizzical


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Q is for Questioning.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Q is for quiet at last


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Queen of the castle


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Quack


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Q is for Quirky!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Quadruped! Once was, anyway...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

R is for Relaxing.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

R is for Rex, he was our friends dog in the South of France


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

R is for Resting


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

R is for relative (Holly's half brother)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

R is for Ronin
As a cute Christmas puppy 5 years ago


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sairy said:


> R is for relative (Holly's half brother)
> 
> View attachment 425943





Tyton said:


> R is for Ronin
> As a cute Christmas puppy 5 years ago
> 
> View attachment 425947


Beautiful, cute, cuddly, fluffy babies


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

R is for R&R rest and relaxation.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

R is for Reluctant Reindeer


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

R is for Relaxed


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MontyMaude said:


> R is for Reluctant Reindeer
> 
> View attachment 425956


Such beautiful eyes.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> R is for Reluctant Reindeer
> 
> View attachment 425956


Love that description - perfect


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

R is for raincoat 








R is for Rivers


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

R is for rubbish and rotten little dog!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Rugged up


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

MontyMaude said:


> R is for Reluctant Reindeer
> 
> View attachment 425956


awww gorgeous, very expressive eyes!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I was kinda hoping someone might have done a rainbow? Please


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

R is for random Christmas photo!


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

R is for Really happy 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Reservoir












DanWalkersmum said:


> I was kinda hoping someone might have done a rainbow? Please


not a dog but Rainbow Juno!


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

R is for reindeer


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Rollin' rollin' rollin'...


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Teddy-dog said:


> Reservoir
> 
> View attachment 426020
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Thank youx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Teddy-dog said:


> Reservoir
> 
> View attachment 426020
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

S is for Snazzy ( Bow Tie)


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

S is for Shiny dog.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

S is for scavengers










And spark out - where's her head?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Silver fox


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

S is for Sofa Loafer


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

S is for Snoozy Suzie


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

S is for Samuel (and stairs!)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Snow....


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

S if for sunbathe 








And 
Sitting on Jasper


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

S is for snow beast


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

S is for sitting nicely


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

SNOW!


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

S is for snowy ears and snowball!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sleepy.....


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

S is for stroppy boxer


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Toby!



and

traffic cone


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

T is for Toytime


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

T is for Tango. ( RIP 11-12-18 )


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

T is for tongue


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

T is for ten today!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Gemmaa said:


> T is for ten today!


Happy birthday gorgeous!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

T tis for tickle my tum please


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

T is for three dogs


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

T is for tired! 








And tummy tickles


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> T is for tired!
> View attachment 426204
> 
> And tummy tickles
> View attachment 426205


Izzy is the cutest dog ever!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Izzy is the cutest dog ever!


Haha she's a little diva


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

T is for Timber!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Because its nearly Christmas I'm going to use this old pic for my T is for Tyton


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

T is for tweddle dum and tweddle dee.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

T is for Teddy


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm back 
T is for Tilly


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

TUG!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

U is for Unimpressed.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> View attachment 426272
> 
> 
> U is for Unimpressed.


That face! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

U is for upside down


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

U is for Under the sofa


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

U is for under here


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Upside down!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Under cover.........


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

U is for under








And upside down


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

U is for Under my thumb


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> U is for Under my thumb
> View attachment 426347


LIke the grass growing out of your thumb


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> LIke the grass growing out of your thumb


It's taken with my phone and it was also the wrong way up!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> It's taken with my phone and it was also the wrong way up!


Nothing to worry about it, years ago I took a photo of a seat on one of the tour boat in paris.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh gosh we're on U already, better get wrapping 

U is for Unconditional love


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

V is for Voracious.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Very big stick


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Venturing out


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Vicious beast


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

V is for very unhelpful when it comes to tidying up.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

V is for very grand


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> V is for very grand


Eeek baby Bradley!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

V is for View of town


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Very smelly.....


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Very unimpressed! (this did come with a hood, but it wouldn't go over his ears )


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

W is for Wistful.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Waiting



Windswept


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

W is for waterbaby


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

W is for Whisp


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

W is for wait


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

W is for Wants to play


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

W...welcome


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

W is for waterfall 







and watermelon


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

W is for Where's wally


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Wondering if he could have made it as a police dog...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 426436
> V is for very unhelpful when it comes to tidying up.


Aww, how lovely :Happy


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

*W*hy wait for Y (Yorkies) when you don't have to wonder if you could be a police dog. That look in the police van says it all.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Winner!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Windy!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Y is for youngster (back in the days when I could still pick her up)










Z is for zoomies










Sorry I couldn't think of an x - that one is hard and I don't have a picture of Holly playing the xylophone! :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

X is for Xmas










Y is for You silly dog










Z is or Zonked out


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

X Y Z
x Kisses

Y Yellow cushion


Z...... catching some z's



MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! Here's to a Happy, healthy prosperous new year!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

X is for - xtremely impatient (...artistic licence with the spelling)









Y is for yellow chops (and also why we don't bother with golden paste! :Hilarious)









Z is for zooplus Christmas box!









Merry Christmas! :Kiss xxx


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

x is for xmas past








Y is for you were so pretty








z is for Zzz


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Xmas!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

X - Xmas jumper!










Y - Yellow eyes










Z - Zoomies!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Teddy-dog said:


> X - Xmas jumper!
> 
> View attachment 426991
> 
> ...


Love the zoomies pic! You can't beat a good action shot.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Y for a Yule log
Wishing you all a peaceful Christmas


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

...


----------

